# Sibelius' Mixer Window



## Mike Marino (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Do you ever mess with the individual instrument faders inside of Sibelius' Mixer Window when writing orchestral music? I'm curious if anyone is using a particular Mixer Window setup when constructing their music before playing it into a DAW.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## windshore (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Mike,

You're a bit unclear. What version of Sib are you talking about? I think everybody has to use the volume faders at least to balance playback in Sibelius, but then you mention playing into a DAW. ...?


----------

